# Wordspionage [GAME] - Use spy skills to elevate word game strategy!



## ShannonAhn (Jan 7, 2014)

*Wordspionage*

Go beyond the boundaries of traditional crossword-style games with *Special Operations*.
- *Cover ID*: A blank tile to use as any letter.
- *Surveillance*: Spy on your opponent's tiles.
- *Misdirection*: Shuffle the remaining multipliers on the game board.
- *Switch*: Switch one of your tiles with your opponent's highest face value tile.
- *Flash Bomb*: Make the remaining multipliers on the game board invisible and unavailable for your opponent for one turn.
- *Sabotage*: Take away half of the score of your opponent's last turn.
- *Double Agent*: Take away half of the score of your opponent's last turn and add it to your total score.

Play against up to three opponents in one game. Choose standard or random placement of multipliers, time limit per turn, and word guess limit per turn. Play up to 30 games simultaneously.

*Play for FREE with ads*
*Play ad-free for $1.99*


----------

